

8 biggest “enemies of the Internet”  - gphilip
http://www.salon.com/2014/03/22/united_states_joins_china_north_korea_and_iran_as_worst_offenders_of_censorship_and_government_surveillance_partner/

======
gphilip
"This year marks the first time that the U.S. has earned Reporters Without
Borders' dubious honor."

